# Playing with tannerite



## unregistered65598 (Oct 4, 2010)

We went out today to blow things up. 3 short vids. First one was a computer monitor. The next ones were 5lb bags of flour, we didn;t expect the outcome we got. It was a lot of fun. The first one was also our 13 yr son shooting it. First shot and got it at 100 yards. He was pretty excited as he didn't see any of the videos we watched on this stuff and didn't know what to expect.

[ame=http://youtu.be/idBNwdcPSSE]Playing with Tannerite - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://youtu.be/fUWE1e3PBeg]Tannerite vs. Flour - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://youtu.be/bel2Y8f1U_I]2 1/2lbs Tannerite vs. 5lbs flour - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

Looks like fun. I got about 6 lbs of Tannerite for Christmas....still haven't blown it up.


----------



## unregistered65598 (Oct 4, 2010)

Cabin Fever said:


> Looks like fun. I got about 6 lbs of Tannerite for Christmas....still haven't blown it up.


Wow! What are you waiting for??? We had so much fun we are now waiting on 20 more pounds to arrive in the mail :banana:


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

Merks said:


> Wow! What are you waiting for??? We had so much fun we are now waiting on 20 more pounds to arrive in the mail :banana:


Kinda waiting for a visit from the "kids" (all 30-something years old) and the grandkids before we blow it up. I figure the more people around, the more "bang for the buck." *groan*

Not sure if this is a good price, but we were at a gun fair today and the price for tannerite was four 1# cannisters for $40 and ten 1# canisters for $90.


----------



## unregistered65598 (Oct 4, 2010)

Cabin Fever said:


> Kinda waiting for a visit from the "kids" (all 30-something years old) and the grandkids before we blow it up. I figure the more people around, the more "bang for the buck." *groan*
> 
> Not sure if this is a good price, but we were at a gun fair today and the price for tannerite was four 1# cannisters for $40 and ten 1# canisters for $90.


Always fun to have more to enjoy the fun. depending on the grandkids age I am sure they will love it. Way good price on the 10 1# Thats way better deal then we got. We have been looking at ways to make it our selves at a cheaper price, but have yet to come up with anything.


----------



## Ed Norman (Jun 8, 2002)

I got two little jars of it for DS9 last Christmas. The gun shop broke up the case and sold them one at a time for $6? maybe.

We had a big frozen punkin left over and bored a hole in it then inserted the jar. Put it at 100 yards and he used my AR-15, which he is deadly with. You should have heard him silent for a few seconds, then the laugh when that pumpkin vaporized.


----------



## unregistered65598 (Oct 4, 2010)

We used our AR also. I'll bet there was nothing to be found of the pumkin. This stuff is so much fun but it sure can be expensive fun.


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

Merks said:


> ...Way good price on the 10 1# Thats way better deal then we got.....


FWIW, here is a link to the sporting goods store that sponsored the gun fair yesterday and their tannerite deal. Of course, you'd have to add another $9 for shipping.

Reeds Sporting Goods: 10 Pack of 1lb TanneriteÂ® Binary Exploding Targets (ProPack 10)


----------



## unregistered65598 (Oct 4, 2010)

Cabin Fever said:


> FWIW, here is a link to the sporting goods store that sponsored the gun fair yesterday and their tannerite deal. Of course, you'd have to add another $9 for shipping.
> 
> Reeds Sporting Goods: 10 Pack of 1lb TanneriteÂ® Binary Exploding Targets (ProPack 10)


Thanks for the link, The shipping is also way cheaper then what we paid for the 20 lbs we have coming. We may have to order more now:rock:


----------

